# The Old Red House/ Hannington/ July 2014



## Dredd (Jul 21, 2014)

*History*
Built in 1845 and originally called “The Green Man” this pub has come to be known as a landmark Northamptonshire building. It is mostly known for its bizarre location and for a long run of over 100 years as “The Old Red House”. The pub changed its name for a third time to “Henry’s of Hannington” after the old landlord decided to commit suicide by hanging himself on the third floor room. Henry’s of Hannington finally closed its doors for the last time in 2003, ironically after winning the “Pub of the year” award the very same year.

*The Explore*
Went for a local mooch by myself one evening after work. This was the first stop, the second being a KTFC revisit. Entering was no problem at all as the place is completely derped. It was a nice little explore in the middle of nowhere, no chance of any secca out here, just the smell of fresh manure to keep you company. There seems to be quite a few pieces of old furniture and a few personal belongings left behind, but most of it has been damaged by thugs and vandals. It looks like the squatters have recently taken residence at some point. Such a shame see this once glorious public house in such disrepair. It is due for demolition in the near future.

*The Pictures*














































Thanks for viewing my report, I hoped you like.

Dredd.


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 22, 2014)

NO imagination from the chef with his 'set menu'. Vegetarian price same as meat based menu. Poor!
Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice one, that baby doll is freaky! 
Were there discarded condoms by the mattress? There normally is! Eeew! 
Brilliant stuff, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice report and pics fella..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 23, 2014)

That's a nice building!
That baby is funny, bet a few people have nearly come off the road doing a double take at it!


----------



## Unplugged (Jul 23, 2014)

I love the baby shot  will take a gander at some point just need to make sure theirs no company  the bed looks recently used.


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 23, 2014)

The baby looks like that doll in Toy Story 3. Scary!


----------



## chloelaura (Jul 24, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, that baby doll is freaky!
> Were there *discarded condoms by the mattress*? There normally is! Eeew!
> Brilliant stuff, cheers for sharing!



Whaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!? 

Nice photos!!


----------



## Dredd (Jul 29, 2014)

The baby has a stare that you won't forget I can assure you. Its like it has been damned to be the guardian of this place forever. Its a bit like the Mona Lisa - looks at you from all directions - except it has a weird frown.


----------



## alex76 (Jul 30, 2014)

nice one mate this is just up the road from me as i live in kettering. i and chris34 had a look years ago but looks a real mess now.. love the old photo you found of the place cheers for posting


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Aug 10, 2014)

nice mate  good to see the dolls where we left it


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 10, 2014)

Ace5150 said:


> NO imagination from the chef with his 'set menu'. Vegetarian price same as meat based menu. Poor!



Actually the 'Stroganoff' pie takes far more preparation than just sticking a couple of chicken breasts on a baking tray. The question of £12 being a fair price for either meal in 2003 is a totally different matter!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice report, love the doll shot!


----------



## Gemini (Aug 10, 2014)

I like the early photo of the building, i like to see what they used to look like, most interesting, well done.


----------



## Dredd (Aug 24, 2014)

The old girl hasn't got an awful lot left in her tbh, probably will the last ever explore to this site.


----------

